# Alto Calvus Black + Neolamp Brichardi + Neolamp Trets = ?



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I have recently become interested in the Tang cichlids. I've read everything I can find, but have a problem...

I have two tanks available: a 20gal long, and 40gal.

I have 6) neolamp trets at 1.5" which need to be moved out of my mixed 55 gal. they are not fighting any other fish, just eachother. I'd like to breed them eventually but know they take years to develop enough to breed. (maybe I can leave these in the 55 gal with my yellow labs, red zebras, socolofi, and strawberry peacocks?)

I have 4) 2.5" neolamp brichardi held at my lfs. I'd also like to breed these.

I am currently looking for some juvie Alto Calvus Congo black. I love the look of these fish.

SO my problem is: 3 species, two tanks. how can I successfully combine these? a 3rd tank is not an option at this time. I understand I may have to change things as they grow, but I'm trying to figure out the best way to plan this out.

Also, I'm looking at purchasing Black Tahitian Moon sand so I will have a dark substrate - any potential problems? I had some victorians in a bare bottom tank starting to color up, but now that I added white pool sand, they have lost all color. it must be the lighter substrate, right?


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

IMO the brichardi will need thier own tank. As for thr trets,my pair never stoped fighting until I got rid of one,Now I only keep one in my community tank.I can't speak to the calvus.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Your ambition does you credit but you just do not have room for all three species.
Drop the trets I think (until you can get a larger tank too) they would be hardest to breed even if given the whole 55g.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

The 20g long is perfect for breeding the brichs... beautiful fish, but they will not tolerate tank mates for very long.

The 40g is great for the calvus... the trets will take over any tank you give them if you do get them to breed. They are pretty, but very problematic for their territorialism. Get the calvus, and then add less aggressive tankmates. The 40 will be a great tank with calvus as the focal point.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for the help!

ok: BRICHARDI in the 20gal long by themselves. got it.

TRETS: I want to keep the trets as they are my favorite. The are in my 55 gal with a lot of other species. Should I keep them in there for a bit yet? I really dont plan to get rid of those. I felt lucky to find them!! So if they need their own tank, that's what I'll have to do. just wondering how long I've got! they are 1.5-1.75". and I know it'll take years, but would like to breed them.

CALVUS: problem: the tank I was told was a 40 gal turned out to be a 29 gal when I picked it up. ugh. it's 30" long x 18" high so is that still ok for Calvus? I dont have them yet, and wonder how many should I get if they are selling at about one inch? Also, i'm seeing all different names and not enough info online-- I like the black w/ white stripes and spots. So I thought Black Congo, but now I'm also seeing Black Pearl listed as different. how are these different? anyone know?

and last question re Calvus, what would be considered good tankmates for them? maybe some laid back peacocks?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The trets should be pairing off between 3-4". That should take 6-8 months. There won't be much in the way of any warning that they have decided to pair off. You'll know when they've dug out a cave together, and most of the other fish are dead.

They most often need a 4ft tank to achieve a breeding pair.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Trets grow pretty fast... compared to other Tangs.

A 29g would be fine for calvus. They grow slowly, but the tank would be suitable for a pair of adults.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

You guys have me reallly nervous about my 6 trets!!! They do fight like crazy with each other already at 1.75", but dont bug any other fish yet. and not too many damaged fins on eachother or anything. just a lot of gill flaring! I dont want them to kill all my other fish! so they will do that for sure eventually?? Should I get them out and into their own tank right away to be safe??
and if they are so mean, am I wasting my time waiting for them to possibly breed because no one will want them? I'm not sure what to do...

can I put anything else in with the brichardi? I'm hearing "no". just wanna be sure...

also, how many calvus should I start out with? will they kill eachother off too? that part is not fun. I want to keep all I put in there alive! and what besides shellies can I put in there with calvus?

This is WAY more complicated that I originally thought!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do a search on the trets and the brichardi so you can see that these questions have come up many times and the answers are the same as you have heard.

Brichardi do fine in a species tank, start with 6, a pair will form and try to kill the others. Remove the others and return them to the LFS. The Brichardi will populate the tank with fry.

Trets are difficult to breed successfully even in a species tank because often they will kill even each other. What convinced me (because I wanted a group as well) was a thread by an experienced breeder of Lamps about all the scenarios he tried with no success. The impression I got was that it's possible, but for the experienced fishkeeper.

For Calvus the recommendation is buy six juvies, wait for a pair to form and remove the rejected fish. Sometimes you get only a pair, sometimes you get a colony. Two males are unlikely to be happy in one tank long term.

So if you want to do Tangs, you probably aren't going to be able to keep all the original fish in the tank. Some people have success with Calvus buying an adult, mated pair. Not just a random pair of adults, but a pair that have produced fry together.

I have Lamprologus Caudopunctatus with my Calvus in a 38G 36" tank and they are doing great!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

:wink: It can get pretty complicated with these wonderful fish. But it's worth it.

To answer your questions...

1. Brichardi will kill any other fish you put in their tank, including other brichardi after a pair forms. Start with six to get a pair , and be ready to pull out the losers.

2. Trets. Well, I wouldn't keep them because they'd kill all my fish. :wink: But that doesn't mean that other people wouldn't want them. They are very good looking, and very prolific. What do you plan to do with the fry? Also, when they pair off, they will start fighting everyone else, so perhaps you want to get them out of there.

3. Calvus are the mildest fish you've mentioned, and make great neighbors to other fish. However, the pairing process can be messy, so again be ready to pull out the losers. You should start with 5-6, grow them up to maturity (years), and then watch to see who you can sell. At least then you'll get your money back from selling near adults.

Other fish? Might be a bit tight in a 29 gallon, but you could try shellies or a pair of small julies.


----------

